# What is wrong with my Guppy? Please help!



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

My yellow Guppy Kiiro seems to be very weak, he spends a lot of time sitting at the bottom of the tank. He is eating normally and apart from being very weak I can't see anything else wrong with him. I have tested the water for ammonia and nitrate and the reading is zero. Its not old age because he has grown since we got him about a month ago. I'm going to quarantine him, do you think this is the right thing to do?
I suspect a swim bladder problem, but I'm not sure :-?

Any ideas will be greatly appreciated because I'm really puzzled by this.

I've attached a video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pabcPtKxoJU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

it could be columnaris.. when guppies get it it begins to paralyze the tail. does he have any white discoloration that looks like a saddle around the tail shaft? I had a female that died from that and that is exactly how she acted right before the white "saddle back" showed.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.
I can't see any discoloration at the moment, but like you say it could be the early stages. What would be the best treatment if it is columnaris?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Aq salt, 3 tsp per gallon, increase overr 36 hours so one tsp every 12 hours. Use erythromycin or api trple sulfa along with jungle fungus eliminator


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Update:
I don't think its columnaris because no white saddle has appeared. 

He hasn't got any worse but the poor little guy is still very weak. I've noticed he has a few red patches in his tail and the edges have frayed a little. I'm not sure whether its fin rot or he's torn it on something as he has been dragging his tail a lot. I've put AQ salt in, which doesn't seem to have done any good.

I really want to start treating him, but I can't because don't know what for... 

:-(

Anyone have any ideas? Someone suggested its a vitamin deficiency, do you think this is possible? I feed them on complete tropical fish flakes, would pellets be better?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Maybe its a tail parasite!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Jexx said:


> Maybe its a tail parasite!


What kind of tail parasite? Would that make him lethargic? Wouldn't you see the parasites on his tail?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

well you said you saw red spots on his tail... and he was dragging his tail.. definitely any illness could make him lethargic.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

on second thought If you look at illness descriptions on other fish and guppy forums, red streaks or spots in the fins or tail can mean hemorrhagic septicemia

Personally I would use BiFuran +, Furan 2 or Jungal Fungal Clear. These meds work well for treating this infection. I suppose Kanaplex may work as well. Def keep the salt water.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

What are his tankmates? Is it possible he's been getting nipped by someone else in the tank hence the tattered fin & possible red spots?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

He lives with other male Guppies, I've got him quarantined now, but its possible they nipped him while he was still living with them, after all he wouldn't have been able to get out of their way.
I'll keep him in the salt water as Jexx suggests, and just wait and see whether anymore symptoms arise, I will especially keep an eye on the tail in case it is hemorrhagic septicemia. He's still weak, but hasn't got any better or worse- its quite baffling.


----------

